
The Smith College Historic Clothing Collection - ascertain
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/29/fashion/smith-college-clothing-collection.html
======
spaceflunky
It's good to remember that the library of Alexandria was destroyed by lack of
funding more than anything else. Lack of money to store and maintain the books
that they already had, not lack of money to buy new books or replace anything
that was destroyed.

Also as an aside, I've recently taken up the task of owning a classic car.
What I've found is that it is far more difficult to find and maintain space
for the vehicle, than it is to carry out maintenance and part replacement.
When I see a classic car now, I think of it not in terms how much time someone
spent to restore and maintain it, but how much cost was sunk into it over the
years just in storage costs. If you assume that a parking space costs about
$100 a month, and the youngest classic cars are about 35 years old, that's
$42,000 in parking costs alone! Let alone whatever was spent on parts and
maintenance.

~~~
solipsism
_If you assume that a parking space costs about $100 a month_

Heh, in the vast majority of the US, $100/mo for a parking spot would be
laughable.

